# Milk wine / kefir?



## marc1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone ever made this? I thought kefir was more of a beverage made from a very specific culture, but I came across a recipe that uses Champagne yeast. I also found a milk wine recipe that uses the Champagne yeast and Lactaid (to break the milk sugar down into fermentable sugars). 
Just curious how it comes out and what it tastes like.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 8, 2009)

hehehe..

all I can think is

EWWW!

sorry Marc..



Allie


----------



## marc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

St Allie said:


> hehehe..
> 
> all I can think is
> 
> ...



That's why I'm asking.... 

Rhubarb wine doesn't sound like it should be good, but plenty of people seem to like it.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 9, 2009)

Marc, everytime I here about a new "fermented beverage" I think I have heard it all.

Thats changes that idea. You HAVE TO let us know how this one works. Post a recipe. This is interesting. LOL

Troy


----------



## Luc (Oct 9, 2009)

Aahhhh, have you been reading the Alaskan Bootleggers bible again........

Never made it myself.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 9, 2009)

been wanting to get a copy of that Luc, I HAVE read excerpts and sounds like a decent book. Only trouble is, if there is a recipe like this in there it most likely involves Moose milk, and how in the world is a guygal gonna milk a Moose?LOL

I've been up close to many Moose and they are large, confident and most of the time ornery! I also heard they could care less about wine, even though Moose Merlot has a catchy ring to it.

Troy


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 9, 2009)

the Mongolians have been making fermented Yak milk for 100s of years, it isnt new


----------



## Tom (Oct 9, 2009)

St Allie said:


> hehehe..
> 
> all I can think is
> 
> ...



I'll second that!


----------



## marc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Luc said:


> Aahhhh, have you been reading the Alaskan Bootleggers bible again........
> 
> Never made it myself.
> 
> Luc



I just got it. It's a very entertaining book!


----------



## non-grapenut (Oct 9, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> the Mongolians have been making fermented Yak milk for 100s of years, it isnt new



I'm with everyone else.....Yak!!!!!! Please do offer any samples of this one!


----------



## Luc (Oct 9, 2009)

marc1 said:


> I just got it. It's a very entertaining book!



Yes it really is !!!!
Great stories and fundamental wine and booze making
with homemade products. 

I bought it (and several other english books) through a
Dutch internet store who delivered all 9 within 2 weeks.
They did not have them in stock and ordered them especially for me.
Payment was done when I already had received the books !!!!!!

Luc


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 11, 2009)

I guess it's to the individual's taste! 
I've seen shows where the Tibetians, or Mogolians put rancid butter in their tea.
So milk wine might be an aquired taste.
I'll reserve my judgement till one of the more expert wine makers here have tried it.
Maybe that should be one of the things the moderators do, sample the new creations for the members nearest them.

And milking a moose,,,, I think that should be done while it's sleeping!!!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 11, 2009)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I guess it's to the individual's taste!
> I've seen shows where the Tibetians, or Mogolians put rancid butter in their tea.
> So milk wine might be an aquired taste.
> I'll reserve my judgement till one of the more expert wine makers here have tried it.
> ...



i say go for it. why not? we try crazy stuff all the time.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 11, 2009)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Maybe that should be one of the things the moderators do, sample the new creations for the members nearest them.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2009)

Why Smurfe? I thought you liked him.. hahaha


----------



## St Allie (Oct 11, 2009)

heheheh Tom,

I think Smurfe will try anything once!

Allie::


----------



## marc1 (Oct 11, 2009)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I guess it's to the individual's taste!
> I've seen shows where the Tibetians, or Mogolians put rancid butter in their tea.
> So milk wine might be an aquired taste.
> I'll reserve my judgement till one of the more expert wine makers here have tried it.
> ...






Midwest Vintner said:


> *i say go for it. why not? we try crazy stuff all the time.*



Why not!?! :<
Milking a sleeping moose sounds pretty dangerous to me!


If I try this wine, I'll post about the results. Probably won't be for a while, though.


----------



## readbar (Dec 20, 2012)

I made milk wine,let it set in the back of frig for about 8M it had a sweet apple flavor. I'm going to make it again.
George


----------



## italianwine (Dec 21, 2012)

The idea is undoubtedly great. The wine connoisseurs have already delved deep into it.


----------



## seth8530 (Dec 23, 2012)

I made mine years ago but when tried it I would not say it tasted like apples lol


----------

